# Powakaddy and USB connection



## DavidG (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm considering the purchase of a Powakaddy Sport Electric Trolley but a bit bothered as it doesn't come with a USB connection. Is there and adaptor or attachment that I can use to enable the use of my USB device?


----------



## duncan mackie (Oct 1, 2012)

as long as the battery is 12v any USB unit designed for car use could be wired in - Maplins do a wide range.


----------



## CliveW (Oct 1, 2012)

DavidG said:



			I'm considering the purchase of a Powakaddy Sport Electric Trolley but a bit bothered as it doesn't come with a USB connection. Is there and adaptor or attachment that I can use to enable the use of my USB device?
		
Click to expand...

Out of curiosity, what USB device do you need on a golf course?


----------



## golfdub (Oct 1, 2012)

CliveW said:



			Out of curiosity, what USB device do you need on a golf course?
		
Click to expand...

+1 
.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Oct 2, 2012)

CliveW said:



			Out of curiosity, what USB device do you need on a golf course?
		
Click to expand...

Can some GPS units be charged via USB?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah skycaddie used USB connection cables, and most mobile have USB connection cables avaiable too.


----------



## CliveW (Oct 2, 2012)

pbrown7582 said:



			Yeah skycaddie used USB connection cables, and most mobile have USB connection cables avaiable too.
		
Click to expand...

I realise  that, but why do you need a USB on the course? If you have the brains to charge your PowaKaddy at home then charge your other devices at home too.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 2, 2012)

Fair point but if you  aren't playing a comp and using a gps app on your iPhone you will struggle for battery life over a 5 hour round. 
USB ports are on motocaddy s3 digital and s1/s3 pro series.


----------

